# UPDATED Post new spots direct from your phone/tablet



## Canalsman

*Updated 31st July 2016:*

If you have a smartphone or tablet, here's how you can send in a new location easily.

The best option is to use our very own Wild Camping app for Apple or Android smartphones and tablets.

Full details can be found here:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-applications/43019-iphone-ipad-ios-wild-camping-app.html

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-applications/38357-android-wild-camping-app.html

Alternatively there are apps available just for this purpose.

For Android, install the free app *GPS Share*. This allows you to send your current location via email.

For iPhone, install the free app *Here I Am*. This too allows you to send your current location via email.

For Windows phone, install the free app* GPSInfo (v1.6)*.

If you're on the road and see a new wild camping location, all you need to do is stop briefly, if it's safe to do so, and use either of these apps to tell me about a new place.

The email address to use is *poi@wildcamping.co.uk* ... 

*IMPORTANT*

*You MUST have GPS enabled on your phone* otherwise the location that's sent may be (literally) miles out!

Smartphones are able to deduce their position based on the phone network alone, but it can be very inaccurate 

*And finally ...*

*You don't need a mobile broadband connection to submit a POI location *using any of these methods. An email created by an app will be stored in the Outbox until such time that a connection becomes available.


----------



## Canalsman

Would someone with an iPhone like to try this out for me?

Any location will do - doesn't need to be a wilding spot ...

Just want to be able to report that the 'Here I Am' app works the way I think it will  

If someone with an Android phone would like to try out 'GPS Share' as well, that too would be great.

Thank you!

Chris


----------



## mikeandhismotorhome

just sent from iPhone and Here I Am - my lounge not a real POI


----------



## Canalsman

mikeandhismotorhome said:


> just sent from iPhone and Here I Am - my lounge not a real POI



Thanks Mike - will PM the location I've received to confirm it's right


----------



## Robmac

mikeandhismotorhome said:


> just sent from iPhone and Here I Am - my lounge not a real POI



Oh cmon, I could park behind the sofa:lol-053:


----------



## Canalsman

That has worked well - hope this process will help everyone pinpoint new spots when they're on their travels


----------



## grumpyengraver

*poi*



Canalsman said:


> Would someone with an iPhone like to try this out for me?
> 
> Any location will do - doesn't need to be a wilding spot ...
> 
> Just want to be able to report that the 'Here I Am' app works the way I think it will
> 
> If someone with an Android phone would like to try out 'GPS Share' as well, that too would be great.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Chris



Hi, just sent you a email using my android phone and GPS Share.
Hope Iv'e done it right.

grumpyengraver


----------



## Canalsman

grumpyengraver said:


> Hi, just sent you a email using my android phone and GPS Share.
> Hope Iv'e done it right.
> 
> grumpyengraver



Thank you 

I'll PM you the result so you can check it ...

Regards

Chris


----------



## Canalsman

It works!

Please give it a try when you're out and about 

Thanks ...


----------



## barryd

Just sent one as a test.  The first one said I was in the North Sea until I realised I had to put a - symbol for degrees West!  It was also 4500 metres out.  I did it again and it says its 93 metres out which on the streetview when I google co-ordinates is about right as you can see our van down the road about 93 metres away where I am if that makes sense.

I could only load the 2008 version as the latest one doesnt seem to want to run on my iPhone which is a 3G.

Great idea though but definately worth checking the accuracy before you email them off.


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks for trying it, Barry.

I will be checking all the submissions made this way for accuracy, and to complete all the necessary info.

Once an entry is made using either app, a support ticket is generated automatically, and this is then routed to me for action, and reply.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Canalsman

*IMPORTANT
*
You *MUST* have GPS enabled on your phone otherwise the location that's sent may be (literally) miles out!

Smartphones are able to deduce their position based on the phone network alone, but it can be very inaccurate


----------



## whitevanwoman

Great idea. I wish I'd known about it this weekend, it would have saved me from having to check maps etc and then post details of some new POIs I've found! 

I'll give the Android version a try.


----------



## Canalsman

You will need to have a data connection from your phone at the location, or else you may not be able to send the info via email.

Although it's probably feasible to keep the app running till you do have a connection ...


----------



## Maxda1st

Can I also send coordinates that i get otherwise to that email-adress? Which format should they have? 

Maxda1st


----------



## Canalsman

Maxda1st said:


> Can I also send coordinates that i get otherwise to that email-adress? Which format should they have?
> 
> Maxda1st



Yes that should work - preferred format is degrees and decimal degrees e.g. 54.9944, -1.4589


----------



## Canalsman

Come on now - someone must be out and about this weekend and able to post me a new location or two ...


----------



## Canalsman

Just had the first place logged 

It works!

How about some more?

Ta ...

Chris


----------



## Mad Manx

now its easer ill put some isle of man ones in but they will only be little ones  ie one motor only


----------



## Canalsman

Mad Manx said:


> now its easer ill put some isle of man ones in but they will only be little ones  ie one motor only



That will be great 

Thank you!

Regards

Chris


----------



## fairytooth

runnach said:


> Any chance of chucking me an I/Android phone so I can send stuff in pretty please, or a scottish made aye phone will do suffice? :lol-053:



Boots are doing Eye Pads at 5 for £1 at the moment.  Any good?


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks to tonybater who has pointed out that this is also possible with a Windows phone.

There's a free app called GPSInfo (v1.6), and it's available from the Windows Phone Marketplace.

Cheers, Tony


----------



## Tezza

Hi have just sent a Wildcamping POI through tomtom....just wondered if it worked?


----------



## Canalsman

Yes it has reached me, but the information is incomplete. This is what I received:

_Have parked here 2 or 3 times now and never any problems . Hopefully this might be added. Many thanks


Here are the details of a location that I selected using TomTom App for iPad:

Location:
Unnamed Road
Ton Kenfig

View location:

Open in TomTom App for iPhone/iPad

Open in TomTom Route Planner

Open in Google Maps

Get the TomTom App now











Sent from my iPad
_

As you can see the links are missing ...


----------



## Tezza

Ok.....lol...I will have to try another way....maybe only works if you have tomtom grrrrrrrr


----------



## Tezza

Ahhhhh.....I just sent it to myself and the links are in blue...I clicked on the google earth one and it showed exactly where I was and the lat and long....is that any good to you? Or does it need to be another way. Sorry for being so stupid lol


----------



## Canalsman

The links don't make it through the ticketing system at Wild Camping for some reason ... 

I will ask Phil to take a look.


----------



## Tezza

POI Admin said:


> The links don't make it through the ticketing system at Wild Camping for some reason ...
> 
> I will ask Phil to take a look.


Okey dokey....just downloaded here I am and sent them via that app now lol


----------



## Canalsman

Tezza said:


> Okey dokey....just downloaded here I am and sent them via that app now lol



That worked 

Added to the POIs - thanks ...


----------



## Canalsman

Just a reminder, or advice for newer members, this thread tells you how you can submit new locations easily whilst on your travels this Summer ...

Thank you


----------



## snowbirds

*Still trying*

I'M still trying to get POI on my Pro-Nav after three years :rolleyes2:  :rolleyes2:  :rolleyes2:  :rolleyes2: Maybe the pilot light has gone out:nothingtoadd:

Snowbirds.


----------



## philgb

Downloaded GPS share to my android phone and attempted to send a link to poi@wildcamping.co.uk of a stopover location in Winsford Cheshire, handy for Oulton Park racing circuit,
Did it work?


----------



## iampatman

*Here I am*

There are three Here I Am apps on the apple store. Two to pay for and one free. Which app is it you would prefer!
Pat


----------



## Canalsman

philgb said:


> Downloaded GPS share to my android phone and attempted to send a link to poi@wildcamping.co.uk of a stopover location in Winsford Cheshire, handy for Oulton Park racing circuit,
> Did it work?



Yes - it has been added to the Wild Camp POIs, and I have replied to you by email


----------



## Canalsman

Your test was received by me, and acknowledged by email.

My Android phone will continue to try sending emails using Gmail until it has a connection, be it 3g or wi-fi. So it shouldn't be a problem to use this approach.


----------



## MikeH

I`ve added this feature to Tog-Along+ for the new version. Testing it just now, hope you got my message ok 

Thanks for your reply Chris. Is there a preferred format for submitting POIs?


----------



## Canalsman

MikeH said:


> I`ve added this feature to Tog-Along+ for the new version. Testing it just now, hope you got my message ok
> 
> Thanks for your reply Chris. Is there a preferred format for submitting POIs?



That will be useful, Mike.

The least ambiguous latitude/longitude format has to be degrees and decimal degrees ... e.g. 99.99999


----------



## MikeH

I`ve made it so you can send by whatever method you choose e.g. email, text, WhatsApp etc

At the moment, the format is:

Name: This place
Details: Right here
Lat: 53.xxxxx.....
Lon: -2.xxx.....
Map: http://www.Google map link

Tog-Along+ » Manage your photos, places, people and lots more! «
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tog.along.plus


Is that enough or is there anything you`d like me to add/remove? The message is editable before its sent anyway.


----------



## Canalsman

That looks fine to me Mike.

Is email the default option, because that will mimic the apps out there at present?


----------



## MikeH

Email is just a tap away.

You type in a name, some details then choose how to send:




These are the options I have, most people will at least have email.


----------



## Deleted member 25439

Just seen this post so have now installed the app.


----------



## Deleted member 38440

*Very good app easy to use.*

Very good app easy to use.



POI Admin said:


> Just a reminder, or advice for newer members, this thread tells you how you can submit new locations easily whilst on your travels this Summer ...
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Bushtrekker

*Or a Geordie Why aye phone*


----------



## Bulawayo Lass

Just downloaded the app but it runs constantly and will chew my battery life down so uninstalled it. Like the idea and be happy to use it if can you let me know if there is any way to stop it and only go when l want? I would consider the pro if it can be stopped from always on. Even clicking stop tracking and stop (forgotton other one) it was still tracking :sad:


----------



## Canalsman

Bulawayo Lass said:


> Just downloaded the app but it runs constantly and will chew my battery life down so uninstalled it. Like the idea and be happy to use it if can you let me know if there is any way to stop it and only go when l want? I would consider the pro if it can be stopped from always on. Even clicking stop tracking and stop (forgotton other one) it was still tracking :sad:



Which app are you using? I presume it's the GPS that's left on and reducing your battery life ...


----------



## Bulawayo Lass

Sorry doing bits.. ok think l put wrong one on found another much better seems ok will see how l do wirh this one


----------



## Canalsman

Bump 

And don't forget you can do this from the Wild Camping Android app too!


----------



## jeanette

Hi sorry to ask but will they download on all Sat Navs  or just tom Tom Tom  Garmin  Pro Nav  techie novice :rolleyes2:


----------



## jagmanx

*Thanks ALSO Navigate*

Another free app for Android (maybe others) navigation system.
Not as fully featured as TomTom etc BUT It is free.
You need to download the map of the country you are in.


Maybe good if you do not want to buy extra maps for your satnav for a 1 off visit somewhere.
Once you have downloaded a map it works without internet connection


----------



## Canalsman

jeanette said:


> Hi sorry to ask but will they download on all Sat Navs  or just tom Tom Tom  Garmin  Pro Nav  techie novice :rolleyes2:



The POI download includes files for use with Tom Tom, Garmin, Navigon and Navman.

That said, many sat nav devices use the Tom Tom OV2 format, or can import Google Earth KML format files which are also provided.

What make of sat nav do you have?


----------



## jeanette

*sat navs*

Mio Moov M410/M610 Series 
If this one is no good could always buy a Garmin or Tom Tom if they are better as OH just wants to stay in England for now and Scotland


----------



## Canalsman

The User Manual for your device says that CSV and KML format files can be imported to create custom POIs (see page 42).

I suggest you try with the KML format first. CSV format files come in different formats and the MIO manual doesn't specify the format required.


----------



## jeanette

Thanks will check the manual  and see what I can do fingers crossed might get son to do it!!!:lol-053:


----------



## jeanette

Had no manual but found a dvd in box will look at that :mad1: looked on phone for HERE I AM! and found about 100 different gps things got my head battered!! think I will leave it till tomorrow.  We are looking forward to doing a bit of wild camping this year. We used to go to southerness on the beach with a few friends with motorhomes and camper vans for weekends.  well I just hope I can sort it if not son or D/I/Ls will


----------



## Canalsman

You will probably find that the manual is on the DVD as a PDF file ...


----------



## jeanette

Sorry I have took so long to reply but still not looked at dvd will definitely do it tomorrow and will let you know what happens and once again thanks will do it if it is the last thing I do  where's the kids when you need em!!! c:


----------



## jagmanx

*My Satnav*



POI Admin said:


> The POI download includes files for use with Tom Tom, Garmin, Navigon and Navman.
> 
> That said, many sat nav devices use the Tom Tom OV2 format, or can import Google Earth KML format files which are also provided.
> 
> What make of sat nav do you have?



Sorry for not replying earlier.
I have a TomTom sat nav with its attendant software.
I also use Google Earth (KML as you know) and Mapsme on my android. Samsung 10in Tablet

I have a easy program on my PC called TOMTOM POI editor.
It obviously does Ov2 files but you can also import from KML and export to KML (and others)

Your Multiformat POI set is excellent and I guess you have a similar "GPS interchange" facility


----------



## Canalsman

Bump ... first page updated


----------



## jeffcam

*Where can I email POI of new  locations I have found?*



jagmanx said:


> Sorry for not replying earlier.
> I have a TomTom sat nav with its attendant software.
> I also use Google Earth (KML as you know) and Mapsme on my android. Samsung 10in Tablet
> 
> I have a easy program on my PC called TOMTOM POI editor.
> It obviously does Ov2 files but you can also import from KML and export to KML (and others)
> 
> Your Multiformat POI set is excellent and I guess you have a similar "GPS interchange" facility



Which email address can I sent POI's?


----------



## Canalsman

jeffcam said:


> Which email address can I sent POI's?



poi@Wildcamping.co.UK


----------



## WellWornTraveller

*Gps share from phone*

Hi Canalsman
Just sent you mine


----------



## Canalsman

WellWornTraveller said:


> Hi Canalsman
> Just sent you mine



Nothing received ... what did you send?


----------



## WellWornTraveller

*Post new spots direc t from your phone*

I had hoped that I had sent my position from my phone but obviously not.  Am off to France/Spain/Portugal next weekend so will try and send via the Wildcamping App on my tablet.  Are you interested in just wild spots or do you want free spots as well?

Bernie


----------



## Canalsman

WellWornTraveller said:


> I had hoped that I had sent my position from my phone but obviously not.  Am off to France/Spain/Portugal next weekend so will try and send via the Wildcamping App on my tablet.  Are you interested in just wild spots or do you want free spots as well?
> 
> Bernie



All contributions are welcome, and please provide any additional relevant information.

You need to ensure that your phone and tablet are able to send emails. This is the means  by which location information is sent.

Have a great trip


----------



## Canalsman

*Please note the additional note about submitting a POI location when you don't have a mobile broadband connection ...*


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks David.

You have reinforced the point I was making


----------

